# I caved.. will be here Tuesday!



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Well -  last week the main button on my Blackberry died.  I decided that I'm really not using the Blackberry enough other than as a phone to justify the Verizon $30/month dataplan..  so I've ordered a basic phone and decided I would get more use out of the Fire.  I still plan to use my K3 for reading (I stare at a back-lit screen all day long at work and its too hard on my old eyes)  

It will be here Tuesday. and just wondering - from all you experienced Fire Owners - how easy is it to use your Netflix subscription for downloads?  Is Hulu worth a subscription?  Does the Fire fit into K3 covers (it looks like the same size)..I am currently uploading my ITunes library to the Amazon Cloud (taking forever).. so that takes care of music.

Very excited to find out what this is all about..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, congrats!

Note that you don't "download" from Netflix, you stream, so you need a live WiFi connection.  (Perhaps that's what you meant?)  Some folks have reported the Netflix app needing to be fixed, though I've missed what's not working properly; mine seems to work well, or perhaps I'm easily pleased.  

Many think Hulu is worth the subscription, however, between Netflix and Prime, I can't see paying for another one (and I have On Demand TV already on my FiOS system).

Whatever cover you choose, you'll want it to fit well....I'd hesitate to use a cover meant for another device unless I was going to use Velcro (TM).

Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks Betsy! - No I didn't know that you didn't download from Netflix.. but that makes sense since the Fire has relatively little storage..    I will use at home where I have WIFI- so that will work.  I thought that Hulu provides more TV shows than Netflix - but I may be wrong since I don't have  Hulu.    

I'm wondering if a standup cover would be more useful for the Fire - since I don't plan to read books on it - and wouldn't be turning pages a lot.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hulu has more current TV than Netflix, but since I can access the shows I watch through On Demand on my FiOS, I'm not interested in another subscription, but many others here do think it's a good value.  If I didn't have the FiOS, I might be interested.

Several of KB sponsors have stand up covers for the Fire, you might take a look in Accessories or at the banners at the top.  There's some nice ones there...

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I caved too, last night -- mine will be here Wednesday! (I didn't bother with one-day shipping, just kept free two-day w/Prime.)

Yay for us!

I ended up with this cover, I wanted one that had the built-in stand and there were several types (CaseCrown, rooCase and this one, besides the more expensive one) and colors. I just liked this one best, not sure why.



Also got a 3-pack of styluses (styli?), one to keep with the Fire, one to keep with my Blackberry Playbook (I know I know, why did I need another tablet when I have one?? Well, I wanted to try an Android product...yeah, that's it...), and one for extra.

Now I'm looking at apps....


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes Steph... Yay for us!  I wasn't planning to do this but when my Blackberry became practically unusable..  I know people use apps on their smartphones,  but that screen is so darn small.   I also ordered a stylus and will definitely check out the cover you bought.   I ordered mine  Friday - so for two day shipping - it comes on Tuesday.    This is my first tablet (I only bought my first laptop two years ago..hah.. I'm a little slow when it comes to hardware even though I'm a software developer)- and I'm very excited to try it out.   Not that I would ever give up my beloved K3..

Later:  Ordered the same case as Steph - in blue..  guess its time to check out the apps..


----------



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

I ordered a navitech fire cover, was very cheap. It said itwould ship late dec, early january, but I still ordered it because of the price. Now, it's saying it won't ship till end of january, early february.  I can't cancel, because it says it's already shipped!!! So I will need to return it if or when it gets here, and meanwhile get something else. 
so, I don't recommend navitech unless you can wait!
vickie


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Yowsa, that's a long wait!  What a bummer. I can't believe they won't let you cancel for something that far away.  My cover may come this week or maybe not until next week; it's not sold by Amazon so falls under 'regular' shipping.  I've gotten a shipping notice already though, but coming by USPS so no tracking.  I'm hoping it'll be here by the end of the week.

And I just got a shipping notice on my Fire, it's coming from Phoenix with a new estimated delivery date of Tuesday, so they've shaved a day off -- it wasn't going to be here until Wednesday!  ::does the happy dance::


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

It came early!  I LOVE it!  Downloaded some music - bought Netflix and Hulu.  The volume is a little low but not intolerable.  How in the world do you keep all the fingerprints from the screen (you can tell I'm not a big Touch user)..    One more day of work until my vacation - and plan to explore.    Wonder why I waited so long to jump in!


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

The first couple weeks I was constantly cleaning the prints and streaks.  Now, I'm like, meh, I clean it when it gets really bad.    Lens cleaning cloths work perfect for the prints.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

bordercollielady said:


> It came early! I LOVE it! Downloaded some music - bought Netflix and Hulu. The volume is a little low but not intolerable. How in the world do you keep all the fingerprints from the screen (you can tell I'm not a big Touch user).. One more day of work until my vacation - and plan to explore. Wonder why I waited so long to jump in!


Cool, glad yours came early too! Mine is still on track to get here tomorrow instead of Wednesday, it's near the local hub last I checked. Like teri, I tend to not obsess about fingerprints anymore on my two touch devices, I really only notice them much when the screens are in black 'sleep' mode. But I have cleaning cloths scattered around so I can grab one just about anywhere I am to do a quick wipe.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I try to clean mine in the morning when I first get up, but otherwise don't do much...

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

My Fire made it here today, yay!  I've poked around on it as it came 'standard', now I'm ready to go load it up with apps...see y'all in a few hours.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So, Steph, whaddya think?

Betsy


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

So what are you using to make the voice calls, I would imagine the land line phone would do fine at home but the fire can't make calls when you are out in the neighborhood.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jbcohen said:


> So what are you using to make the voice calls, I would imagine the land line phone would do fine at home but the fire can't make calls when you are out in the neighborhood.




a phone.  

Having a Fire doesn't preclude also having a cell phone. . . . I don't see anything in any of the posts that indicate that the Fire is seen as a replacement for that. In fact the OP notes that she uses her blackberry as a phone but finds it inadequate for anything more. And so is ditching it for a basic phone plus the Fire.

I have a Droid, the Fire, a Xoom (used less, admittedly) and two eInk Kindles -- the Basic and the Keyboard. All have Kindle apps -- only one is a phone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jbcohen said:


> So what are you using to make the voice calls, I would imagine the land line phone would do fine at home but the fire can't make calls when you are out in the neighborhood.


LOL!

For decades, I got along just fine not making calls except on land lines. Still would, I'm sure, except in an emergency. Forget ours half the time when we go out.

And, as Ann said, the OP said she was getting a basic phone AND a landline.

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

jbcohen said:


> So what are you using to make the voice calls, I would imagine the land line phone would do fine at home but the fire can't make calls when you are out in the neighborhood.


I bought an LG Revere - nice basic cell phone. It was free at VZ. I work for the phone company tho... and still have my landline which I use anytime I have to work at home - since I'm sometimes on a call for hours..


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So, Steph, whaddya think?
> 
> Betsy


Oh, I'm having fun. I'm embarrassed to say how many apps I've already installed to try out.  A lot of games but also utilities and such; haven't gone through them all yet. I only paid for one, a game I already love -- then found later that I could have gotten it free on GetJar. LOL

The keyboard is a little sensitive, though, and I keep having to delete unwanted characters. It's not just my bad typing....


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Steph H said:


> The keyboard is a little sensitive, though, and I keep having to delete unwanted characters. It's not just my bad typing....


I have had some trouble with that too.. even with my stylus - sometimes I end up with the letter next to the key I'm trying to hit. But its way easier than typing on my Blackberry..


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Okay, got Tapatalk installed (free from GetJar!), so I'm trying it out with this first post using it...   How do I look? lol


Sent from Firefly, my Kindle Fire, using Tapatalk


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have a Droid, the Fire, a Xoom (used less, admittedly) and two eInk Kindles -- the Basic and the Keyboard. All have Kindle apps -- only one is a phone.


I've got the Android HTC Thunderbolt, the Fire, a netbook, and two eInk Kindles -- the 3G Keyboard and Touch. All have Kindle apps... 
Which is why I keep WiFi turned on all the time - so I can sync up & pick up reading regardless of the device that is within reach.


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

I hope everyone is enjoying their Fire as much as I am! I have a Blackberry as well and while I don't use it so much to get on the internet I do use it for email. I called the phone company (AT&T) and asked them since I didn't use the data that much could they reduce my cost and they did! I pay $15 a month for my data plan. If it weren't for the convenience of getting email on my phone I would dump the data plan too.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Rita said:


> I hope everyone is enjoying their Fire as much as I am! I have a Blackberry as well and while I don't use it so much to get on the internet I do use it for email. I called the phone company (AT&T) and asked them since I didn't use the data that much could they reduce my cost and they did! I pay $15 a month for my data plan. If it weren't for the convenience of getting email on my phone I would dump the data plan too.


VZ moved to a tiered data plan this year.. and the lowest level is $30. I really liked getting my email away from home but not for $30... that paid for my Fire in 6 mo.


----------

